# Tile Work?



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

My mom and pops have a gunnite pool w/a tile border on top. After years some tiles are starting to pop off. They live in Pensacola off Burgess Rd. I was wondering if anyone knows if anyone on here does tile work like this or knows someone who does tile work like this. I believe they have all the tiles in tact. Respond on this thread or shoot me a PM.

THANKS!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Not to derail Jasons thread but I too am looking for a guy that does tile work. I am going to put some tile in the bottom of a 10 sq ft fish tank. The tank is odd shaped so I just need a fellar to cut the tile to appropriate sized pieces for me. The tile will just be laid in the tank.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Pm sent to Jason.
JD7.62 - How many cuts? Can you mark the tiles to be cut, and bring them to me ( Pensacola )
I have a small tile saw on at my current jobsite. I could let you use it there, or make the cuts for you if it's not a huge project.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Firefishvideo said:


> Pm sent to Jason.
> JD7.62 - How many cuts? Can you mark the tiles to be cut, and bring them to me ( Pensacola )
> I have a small tile saw on at my current jobsite. I could let you use it there, or make the cuts for you if it's not a huge project.


Its mainly the math. If it was a standard rectangle or square I could handle it but its an odd shape with many sides.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

JD7.62 said:


> Its mainly the math. If it was a standard rectangle or square I could handle it but its an odd shape with many sides.


 10-4
You could dry lay the pattern ...starting at the center...then marking each edge tile with the cut it needs. You would need a center line to run off of.
Probably something that needs to be done on site. The measurements can be tricky if you are not use to figuring them.
You might borrow a cheap tile saw, and try it yourself - if you have some tile to spare.
I'm using mine right now, or I'd loan it to you.
they can be bought for less than $100. The small table type will do some amazing stuff for its size.


----------

